# Just walking around photo's



## SDB777 (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's a few shot from vacation. They are just some general wood shots, some interesting, some from a different angle, and maybe a funny one?

Thanks for looking....I'll add more as time goes by.


My dad and I dropped a tree here three years ago, looks like nature is taking care of itself just fine.





Some that I'm keeping an eye on! These are Rock Maple, so maybe my grandkids will get to harvest something big enough to use on it?









This one is getting old....that's right on the line. So when it falls someone will get to claim it.





Interesting view on a different angle....










I think you need to wipe....just saying. Seriously, this old Hemlock has been struck by lightning at least twice that we know of. It's still growing.





Last for today....a King's Pine(Northern White). This tree is about 150ft tall...I do believe it is the tallest tree growing at my dads' place(not the largest, just the tallest).







I'm still processing all kinds of photo's....racesaw videos, lumberjacking stuff, fair things. I'll do them all as I have time!







Scott (walk around, take some photo's) B


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2013)

Cool stuff, looking forward to the rest of the pics.


----------



## justturnin (Oct 12, 2013)

That was AWESOME. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 12, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool stuff, looking forward to the rest of the pics.



There is 183 photographs and 20 videos! 

I think I remember a record being broken in the hotsaw class....(I might be wrong though), and my favorite video is a 'old-timer' felling a tree and hitting a pumpkin....with an axe!



Scott (I always have at least one camera with me) B


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great pix man!!


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone want to see what else I stuck my camera lense towards?



I think this tree was attacked by something? Then again there were quite a few in the vicinty of this tree that had the same scaring. Anyway, it's {Fagus grandifolia} American Beech.







I find I can spend the entire day walking around the old growth timber in Maine, looking up. That's right, leaves were changing color and the limbs of the North White Pines look really cool when there is a little color pecking through.....or maybe I'm just weird?



 





Then again, if I spend a lot of time looking up, I know where I got it from....my dad thinking about everything this tree could be used for. I figured roughly 7,200 board feet!






Sometimes, it is good to look where your going, fine example here! It was just warming up in the hive, twenty minutes earlier and I could have shook this one....it was cold enough for a jacket when I walked outside during this mornings walk. Any guesses as to what kind of tree this is? Yes, that's a leave on it(making it to easy)









Okay, that's almost enough for now.

Preview of future sharing!








Scott (vacations are fun.....but too quick) B


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cabela's?? Ours has a stuffed critter exibit.

Cool pictures.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice...the hive on the tree guess. I say white birch.. I have one in my yard. And 2 black birches. Both plucked from Maine. :)


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Cabela's?? Ours has a stuffed critter exibit.
> 
> Cool pictures.





Fryeburg Fair, on Woodsmans Day(think about 500,00 people go on that day, and I had to walk around just about all of them). This was inone of the many, many halls that I walked through.
These two were locked together and were found this way....of course, the outcome wasn't good.....neither was alive. As it happens, the exhibit across from this also was of two moose locked together in death. But they had struck each other so hard the antlers had a few holes in them(through the web).





Scott (got more of them too) B


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 13, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice...the hive on the tree guess. I say white birch.. I have one in my yard. And 2 black birches. Both plucked from Maine. :)



Close....but gotta say it ain't so.



Scott (initials are A.B.) B


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay, the tree with the hive was an American Beech!

But onto the Fair!!!!


Anyone with a chainsaw mill can make these types of seating benches all day long!! Think of the profits.....





How about a nice shot of a local wood worker(is this anyone here?)




Different angle of the 'Trailer of Burls'....that is what I'm calling it.











A teaser to get y'all to come back after the 'break'.....a manly saw!!!!









Scott (this is fun!!) B


----------

